# WHMCS Module: Phone Verification System



## rsk (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello,

 

I would like to share a module that we have developed in house, but has the ability to be used by many providers to help weed out fraudsters and verify your client base.

 

We needed a module to help verify phone numbers after maxmind decided to stop this service and the other service providers requiring a minimum of $100 per month just to verify phone numbers. This was just not possible for a small/budget hosting company.

 

There were a lot of solutions out there, that were literally stuck with tape. Any WHMCS update to the template files, would mean your whole solution would stop working or even to the point where everything is lost. *Hence, there are 'zero template changes' required in the module - not a single file is dependent on the templates you use.*

 

The module it self costs a mere $10 as a one time fee, and you get unlimited support and free upgrades and updates forever.

 

Read More | Order

 

*Features*

 

*Admin Side*

View current unverified accounts

View current verified accounts

Search for accounts in the system

Verify accounts manually from admin panel

Unverify accounts manually from admin panel

Reset amount of verification attempts

Customize the SMS greeting/beginning message

Customize the SMS thankyou/ending message

& more!

 

*Client Side*

Simple self service verification process

Two verification attempts per customer

Ability to self place the verification code

Proper error messages that guide and not mislead

 

*FAQ*

Q: Will this module require old/current clients to verify their accounts?

A: No! This is the beauty of the module. It will not trouble your old/current clients! Only clients' who are new and place new orders will be verified.

 

Q: What if a potential customer signs up, but does not order a product or a service?

A: The system is smart, and will try to save you some money. It will send out a verification SMS, and guides the customer through the verification process only if they add a product and checkout!

 

Q: Is this module really purchasable for a one time fee? No recurring or hidden prices?

A: This is absolutely correct! A one time payment grants you a license key, which you can use on your WHMCS when you install the module - the one time payment also includes unlimited free updates and support! No hidden or recurring fees.

 

Q: Why Twilio as the SMS Gateway?

A: There is cheap price, or guaranteed delivery - but never both. After a lot of study and research, we found that Twilio offers competitive SMS rates and a delivery guarantee system!

 

Q: Will fraudsters be able to manipulate the system?

A: There is a maximum of 2 verification attempts per phone number, if the customer goes through two SMS deliveries, and still not verified his/her account - the system will lock the automatic verification process and ask him/her to open a ticket on your system. Also, previous numbers (duplicates) are not allowed to verify their accounts.

 

*Client Area Screenshots*

Main Page

Enter Verification Code

Success Page

Wrong Verification Code

Used All Attempts

Duplicate Number


----------



## PortCTL (Feb 20, 2015)

So, I must ask, what API do you rely on if any?


----------



## WSWD (Feb 20, 2015)

Does this only use SMS?  What about people who order using real phone numbers and not cell phones?


----------



## rsk (Feb 21, 2015)

PortCTL said:


> So, I must ask, what API do you rely on if any?


Twilio's API


----------



## rsk (Feb 21, 2015)

WSWD said:


> Does this only use SMS?  What about people who order using real phone numbers and not cell phones?


v1 uses SMS only. v2 which is coming out shortly will also perform real time voice calls for people who do not use cell phones.


----------



## WSWD (Feb 21, 2015)

rsk said:


> v1 uses SMS only. v2 which is coming out shortly will also perform real time voice calls for people who do not use cell phones.


Excellent!!  Am definitely interested in purchasing, but SMS only would be a complete deal-breaker.  There's not a business out there that is going to use a cell phone to place an order.  Will wait till v2.


----------



## rsk (Feb 21, 2015)

WSWD said:


> Excellent!!  Am definitely interested in purchasing, but SMS only would be a complete deal-breaker.  There's not a business out there that is going to use a cell phone to place an order.  Will wait till v2.


Thanks for your request. I will be adding it to our list, and we hope to get it done quicker for you


----------



## northhosts (Feb 21, 2015)

Im glad somebody is filling the gap in the market with something like this, I would say that $10 one off fee is incredibly low if it turns into a fully fledged product!

Jon


----------



## PortCTL (Feb 21, 2015)

northhosts said:


> Im glad somebody is filling the gap in the market with something like this, I would say that $10 one off fee is incredibly low if it turns into a fully fledged product!
> 
> Jon


Everyone is forgetting Twillio API costs money, hence that you'll be paying a fee like you did with MaxMind, etc. to use the service.

I suppose next time rsk you could include that bit of detail? Otherwise you're really mostly false-advertising.


----------



## rsk (Feb 21, 2015)

PortCTL said:


> Everyone is forgetting Twillio API costs money, hence that you'll be paying a fee like you did with MaxMind, etc. to use the service.
> 
> I suppose next time rsk you could include that bit of detail? Otherwise you're really mostly false-advertising.


Hello,

We do let people know about this in the requirements PDF as well as on the page that Twilio API is used. Although a fee is paid to twilio, it is much cheaper when compared to maxmind's pricing.

Regards


----------



## rsk (Feb 21, 2015)

WSWD said:


> Excellent!!  Am definitely interested in purchasing, but SMS only would be a complete deal-breaker.  There's not a business out there that is going to use a cell phone to place an order.  Will wait till v2.


v2 released 

Calls are tested, and are running perfectly 

Regards


----------



## KuJoe (Feb 21, 2015)

rsk said:


> v2 released
> 
> Calls are tested, and are running perfectly
> 
> Regards


Do you have any details about this? What kind of subscription/service do we need for the voice calls? If you could add something to the FAQ about the 3rd party subscriptions/services compatible/needed with this module it would be appreciated. I'll be ordering shortly.


----------



## rsk (Feb 21, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> Do you have any details about this? What kind of subscription/service do we need for the voice calls? If you could add something to the FAQ about the 3rd party subscriptions/services compatible/needed with this module it would be appreciated. I'll be ordering shortly.


Thanks for your interest. All you need is to signup to twilio and add a twilio phone number. That costs $1/month flat fee. You will have to top up your twilio account to do outgoing sms/calls. That is pretty much all 

All details are in the pdf as well.


If you have questions let me know here or via email r///at///myrsk///com


----------



## EludedHost - Jason (Mar 2, 2015)

@rsk - You didn't answer my question when I asked you on WHT. 

I have a few questions now.

1. Are you able to have this work with Maxmind? - Example: If an order is marked as fraud then it's required to do the SMS verification, if an order is allowed and not marked as fraud the SMS will not be required for the order.

2. Would you be able to integrate this into WHMCS so that only a certain price criteria is hit.


----------



## rsk (Mar 5, 2015)

EludedHost - Jason said:


> @rsk - You didn't answer my question when I asked you on WHT.
> 
> I have a few questions now.
> 
> ...


Hello,

My apologies, was a hectic week - in Germany. Just got back.

Yes, the maxmind feature has already been added and being tested (not released publicly yet). Added 1 more API (nexmo), and will be making a modular system to allow you to use your own APIs.

For your second question, it is possible, but this would be a very specific feature that I do not think many people will use. If you however think it is a good feature, and many will benefit from it, then sure it can be added 

Regards


----------



## Serveo (Mar 5, 2015)

Nice module I must say. Any plans to include directly a SIP protocol in this module? Sounds great but we prefer to use our own numbers for text / phone confirmations.


----------



## AnthonySmith (Mar 6, 2015)

My Advice would be to increase the price to $50 p/year minimum as a very low one time fee will result in ruin, this is for business owners, we can afford to pay for worth while tools.


----------



## rsk (Mar 14, 2015)

=== v3.0 Changelog ===


Added Nexmo as an additional API provider
Added Verification Strategies
Added Verification Methods
Automatically add company name, from WHMCS, to SMS sent out by Nexmo
Removed the need of manually entering a local WHMCS Admin username
Removed the need of manually specifying the local path to the module directory
Removed the requirement of setting up a local licensekey TXT file
Streamlined the installation and configuration steps for the module
Implemented Upgrade System when an older version is detected
Added Phone Call Verification Method
Cleaned up code
Fixed a bug with a small client base



Serveo said:


> Nice module I must say. Any plans to include directly a SIP protocol in this module? Sounds great but we prefer to use our own numbers for text / phone confirmations.


This could be an option with Twilio. I think you can port your number over to Twilio, and from then onwards use your own number in the module.



AnthonySmith said:


> My Advice would be to increase the price to $50 p/year minimum as a very low one time fee will result in ruin, this is for business owners, we can afford to pay for worth while tools.


Since the module is developed to turn the hosting business in to a more safer grounds, the cost was not the factor. $10 one time is a reasonable price tag and within everyone's reach. We feel the price will not hold us back when we actually develop this script and update it.


----------



## atdeck (Mar 14, 2015)

Module looks interesting.

One question, is not possible or you intend to support, the other sms transmission businesses?

 

It also develops for Blesta?


----------



## rsk (Mar 14, 2015)

atdeck said:


> Module looks interesting.
> 
> One question, is not possible or you intend to support, the other sms transmission businesses?
> 
> ...


We currently have 2 API providers, Nexmo and Twilio - if that is what you meant by SMS transmission business?

Currently only WHMCS, will look into Blesta if there is a larger audience.


----------



## atdeck (Mar 14, 2015)

rsk said:


> We currently have 2 API providers, Nexmo and Twilio - if that is what you meant by SMS transmission business?
> 
> Currently only WHMCS, will look into Blesta if there is a larger audience.


Yes. Thanks. I have another company that I use WHMCS, soon I will make a test with the module.

About Blesta, there is a good 'crowd'. Make a topic in Blesta Community, you will see that there are many stakeholders.


----------



## haloelite3 (Mar 18, 2015)

This is an amazing idea however V2 is going to be alot stronger with the option to use a landline phone instead of always having to use SMS.

I will think strongly into making a purchase when V2 is released 

Hope this helps


----------



## rsk (Mar 19, 2015)

haloelite3 said:


> This is an amazing idea however V2 is going to be alot stronger with the option to use a landline phone instead of always having to use SMS.
> 
> I will think strongly into making a purchase when V2 is released
> 
> Hope this helps


Hello,

We have released V2 ages ago, we are at V3 now 

Regards


----------



## rsk (Mar 19, 2015)

@haloelite3 EDIT


----------



## haloelite3 (Mar 20, 2015)

My bad - V3


----------



## rsk (Mar 22, 2015)

haloelite3 said:


> My bad - V3


@haloelite3 v3 has been released


----------



## AshleyUK (Mar 22, 2015)

rsk said:


> @haloelite3 v3 has been released


Is the Maxmind functionality in the live version yet? Or is it still being tested?

Just purchased and can see it's not, is there an ETA for the functionality?


----------



## weloveservers (Mar 30, 2015)

rsk said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty nice basis idea!


----------

